# ecu tuning with vag-com and vag suite???? info



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

I know its a vag-com forum but there is no ecu tuning and or standalone section so thought I would try here 

just reading abit about this on the net and it got me interested, wish this was around when I had my 1.8t gti
mpps cable and v13.02 software, smps superchips, vag suite, galletto 1260, ecu files, basic tuning info

looking to play with a 2006 jetta fsi

found some good info from this guy on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/user/v11o/videos

is there a section for this kinda stuff on here???? I might be blind


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe go start one and sponsor it.

This is not an auto-scan so I recommend you cease.

Oh Gozer !


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Maybe go start one and sponsor it.
> 
> This is not an auto-scan so I recommend you cease.
> 
> Oh Gozer !


 I will look into, if I become good at tuning  but I am sure apr, revo and unitronic will not be happy.....


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I say go for it.....

The world needs more tuners then a choice few.

go to www.evc.de.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

ryanvw said:


> I know its a vag-com forum but there is no ecu tuning and or standalone section so thought I would try here
> 
> just reading abit about this on the net and it got me interested, wish this was around when I had my 1.8t gti
> mpps cable and v13.02 software, smps superchips, vag suite, galletto 1260, ecu files, basic tuning info
> ...


Here you can get all info:
http://www.chiptuners.org/forums/

http://www.nefariousmotorsports.com/forum/

If you want to buy good tool then go with Alientech or Galletto 2 .

And you will need Winols form EVC as Jack recommend.

But to tell you right a way this is not cheap hobby , I would say you need about $4000-$5000 to stat if you want to have original good quality tool.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely Marin,

Good tools cost a lot of money.

I guess you can't say that about VCDS.

When doing the math for returns in a shop or a tuners data logger....... this is the best tool you can buy for the money in the Industry.

In my opinion it is too cheap of a cost..... 
FACT it brings to many people into the business that are not qualified to bag items from your cart at a supermarket.

Then again some poeple are not safe with a butter knife or straight jacket.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Absolutely Marin,
> 
> Good tools cost a lot of money.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% .


----------

